# My Nanoaxe Pfs



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I would like to start by thnaking Wak for this great PFS design, Ive been having trouble getting my technique down the the PFS craze but with this design it seems to be alot easier! I picked up an old cutting board at a garage sale for a buck and I decided to use it for this SS, but when I cut the wood with my scroll saw it seemed very soft and weak (what do you expect for a buck!) any way I decided to keep going so when all was said and done I pinned the H*ll out of it to stabilize the forks and handle. I pinned it with steel bar and epoxyied it with gorilla glue, its finished with linseed oil and 3 coats of finishing wax and banded with Tex's latex cut at 1inch wide by 9inches long and has a Tex pouch. Its working out very well, Let me know what you think. The first pic shows how and where the pins are placed in the SS itself:


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a really, really cool looking PFS. What a great shape.







Every time though I get to thinking of my first
shot with one shivers creep in from the pain of it hitting my hand. 
I'll give one another shot eventually but until then just enjoy reading yours and others success with them.

Sean


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank-you very much Sean! It does take practice, a lot of practice, I know your pain as well, had a couple of mean hand hits, it does help when you use a pouch twist though, just keep at it!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks cool, i was wondering about the nails at first? fine shooter there!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks great. Definitely won't break in battle


----------

